# Well Fe'd INTP or poorly Fe'd INFJ or...?



## erasinglines (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks! It's good to know I'm not too far off track. 

Now that I think about it, perhaps I picked up on this because my dominant function is Fe. I had gone through a few periods of rough conflict myself where I felt I couldn't be myself. I would have the best intentions, but somehow things I would do or say would just get misinterpreted and turn out all wrong. For example, I would try to comfort a friend, and it would just make them feel worse. And when that happens, I just sort of clam up and become no longer aware of what I can say, how it might be taken.

And the conflict doesn't necessarily have to be an argument, as I see it. It could even be demands and expectations placed on the person by others. People expecting them to be somebody they're not, expecting them to agree and follow along when they don't.

Though, it's not too far off topic maybe, since these sorts of things might help to figure out if Magic Mirror is an INTP or INFJ. :3


----------



## Magic Mirror (May 20, 2011)

*Branden* and *Erasinglines*, I am immensely grateful for your insights! Amazing! I'm still pretty confused about this INTP/INFJ thing, but at the moment, I'm leaning a wee bit more toward the INTP side.




erasinglines said:


> Okay, sorry it took me a while to get back to this. I had to let things process for a little bit.


Don't worry about it! I also needed, and still need, some time to process this all. There are so many ideas running around in my head, I want them to settle down a bit so I could get the hang of them and communicate them in this thread! :tongue:

I want to comment on your posts in more detail, but there are so many things to comment on, I'll have to think about it first and mull this stuff over in my head and take some breaks before my poor head explodes. But I totally enjoy this; this is fun!




> And thank you, Branden, for your very clear and precise descriptions of Ne and Ni. Not only did you help verbalize what I had pictured in my head without words, but you helped add a greater amount of detail to it.


I'll second this and, again, I thank you both. Erasinglines, you had the picture in your head and communicated it, and Branden, you painted it and added some detail to it. Your description of the functions is incredibly clear. Maybe I finally got the iNtuitive functions, their similarities and differences. The descriptions made me think about the moments when I've used my intuition, and it seems I can relate to the Ne description a little bit more than Ni - but I've definitely been using both of them.


This seems to be my default mode:

"In an INTP, *Ne will be used to scan the environment for abstractions to deconstruct, but there will be no sense of priority to it*. What I mean here is that an INTP, like an ENTP, will not necessarily judge all the abstractions they pull in for usefulness, *they are just food for thought*. This is why *a lot of INTP's know a bit about everything*."

Yes. This is me. Also, it annoys me that I know a bit about many things but am an expert at none - not because I couldn't have become an expert but because whenever I've been on the brink of becoming an expert, I get tired of my current interest and move on to the next.

On the other hand, I also enjoy having many interests and knowing so much about so many totally unrelated things. It helps me gain a broader perspective to... to... uh, everything, and it helps me relate to many different people with many different interests. Also, I'm really good at _appearing_ to be an expert at <insert 20 random subjects here>, because I know enough to comfortably talk about them, even using the appropriate jargon, which immediately makes people think I'm better at <insert the aforementioned random subjects here> than I actually am. It's especially useful at a job interview and at work.


This is the mode I'm in when I set goals for myself:

"Ni serves the psyche as a worldview/internal agenda function. *It synthesizes, calls you to imagine, and seeks a shift in perception.* When I say it is an agenda function, what I mean is that *Ni is focused on envisioning yourself in the future, and seeing the steps necessary to get there*. Due to this, *Ni adds a sense of priority to the ideas which you must explore*, so that they line your vision."

Whenever I've began a new project or whenever I've been really focused on my career/college studies, I've been operating in this mode. I have a clear vision of where I want to be, what I want to be, how to get there, and what the next step is. (Sometimes I have a vision of how my environment should be like and how to make it so - in these cases, there's usually some sort of ideology involved.) And when I say I have a clear vision, I mean it quite literally too: whenever I set a goal for myself, I literally daydream about being where I want to be.

Usually though, I don't dream about the end result, but about completing some of the steps needed to get there. I've learned that as long as my daydreams are realistic (they may be pretty wild but they're still attainable so I actually believe I can achieve it), _they always come true_. It's happened so many times I totally believe in the power of my daydreams.

I've been using this daydreaming technique for as long as I remember, even as a little kid, and was pretty amazed to discover (many many years later) the method described in a self-help book. Ok, daydreaming is a pretty mild word, visualizing would be more appropriate, but I used to call it daydreaming before realizing others were doing the same thing and writing books about it.


BUT if I don't have a specific goal, my approach to the world is more of a Ne one. That's why I call it my default mode. Usually I'm just idly scanning my environment and/or my own head, letting ideas come and go, sometimes grabbing an interesting idea for a closer look and maybe further development. But I usually don't focus on one thing, and there certainly isn't a sense of priority: I'm just playing with the ideas, without regarding any of them as The Absolute Truth. They are all Potential Absolute Truths, which is why I'm often so undecided and uncertain. I'm doubting them all and putting them all under scrutiny.

But if something earns the status of Absolute Truth (or Worthwhile Goal to Pursue), I focus on it, it becomes my passion, and I fiercely pursue it and defend it. My doubt and uncertainty turn into confidence, conviction, and certainty.

Does this make any sense? Also, I'm still a little confused about this Ne/Ni business, so what do you think? Does this sound more like Ni or Ne? I guess I could jot down some specific examples of my "intuition moments" because I still may be confusing these two...




Branden said:


> watch some INTP's on youtube as compared to INTJ's/INFJ's and you will see the absolute calm I am referring to, as compared to Ni dom's.


Whoa. I did and I can totally see what you meant. I watched all the Introverted iNtuitive types on Youtube and I totally get it. The J types seemed more assertive and confident, while the P types seemed more open.

The P types were like, "This is what I'm telling you and I think it's cool. Whaddya think? Do you think it's cool, too?"

The J types were like, "This is what I'm telling you and it's cool. I don't care what you previously thought about it because you WILL think it's cool now."

These weren't of course verbalized but that's the general feeling I got. Also, it was funny how the INTPs seemed to communicate with their tone of voice and body language, while the face wasn't that expressive. The INFJs, on the other hand, seemed to communicate with their facial expressions, while the tone of their voice was more monotonous than the INTPs'. Fascinating.

I think I might be more INTPish if I was videoed but I'm not sure... heck, I think I may video myself after all, but I'll probably watch it in private.


----------



## Magic Mirror (May 20, 2011)

<voice="columbo">Oh. One more thing.</columbo>

Thanks to this forum, I became aware of My Little Pony - Friendship is Magic, and I'm afraid I'm getting totally addicted. Thanks, PerC...

Let's see when I end up changing my avatar into... into... one of _those_. *points at someone in this thread*


----------



## erasinglines (Sep 1, 2010)

Magic Mirror said:


> *Branden* and *Erasinglines*, I am immensely grateful for your insights! Amazing! I'm still pretty confused about this INTP/INFJ thing, but at the moment, I'm leaning a wee bit more toward the INTP side.
> 
> Don't worry about it! I also needed, and still need, some time to process this all. There are so many ideas running around in my head, I want them to settle down a bit so I could get the hang of them and communicate them in this thread! :tongue:
> 
> I want to comment on your posts in more detail, but there are so many things to comment on, I'll have to think about it first and mull this stuff over in my head and take some breaks before my poor head explodes. But I totally enjoy this; this is fun!


I'm glad! And feel free to take your time. It's all very interesting for me too, and I'm totally engaged. That's why I keep responding when I get more information or insights. But there's no pressure because I'm a slow processor myself. I had to let the idea of me being an ENFJ sit for a while even after I had agreed with others that it was probably the best fit. And you know yourself best, so INTP, INFJ, ESFJ, etc. It's all good. :3



> This seems to be my default mode:
> 
> "In an INTP, *Ne will be used to scan the environment for abstractions to deconstruct, but there will be no sense of priority to it*. What I mean here is that an INTP, like an ENTP, will not necessarily judge all the abstractions they pull in for usefulness, *they are just food for thought*. This is why *a lot of INTP's know a bit about everything*."
> 
> ...


This makes a lot of sense, and it sounds a lot like what my INTP friend from university had said about herself. She mentioned feeling like she knew a lot about many subjects but considered herself an expert in none. Though, I'd say that she probably had enough knowledge to content with a lot of experts in some fields. She majored in Political Science, but would often discuss linguistics with me as in depth as my fellow classmates. However, I always considered this ability to be more of a positive thing than a negative one. Provided that their thirst for knowledge and curiosity is maintained, the knowledge gained from all those various areas could be brought together in a very interdisciplinary way.



> This is the mode I'm in when I set goals for myself:
> 
> "Ni serves the psyche as a worldview/internal agenda function. *It synthesizes, calls you to imagine, and seeks a shift in perception.* When I say it is an agenda function, what I mean is that *Ni is focused on envisioning yourself in the future, and seeing the steps necessary to get there*. Due to this, *Ni adds a sense of priority to the ideas which you must explore*, so that they line your vision."
> 
> ...


Hrm...... the way that you mention changing when you have a certain passion within a certain area of focus does sound like what Branden had been saying about INFJs, though. How they can seem relatively laid back unless talking about one of their passions. I may have to do my own video watching on YouTube to get a better idea of some concrete differences between INTP and INFJ communication. 



Magic Mirror said:


> <voice="columbo">Oh. One more thing.</columbo>
> 
> Thanks to this forum, I became aware of My Little Pony - Friendship is Magic, and I'm afraid I'm getting totally addicted. Thanks, PerC...
> 
> Let's see when I end up changing my avatar into... into... one of _those_. *points at someone in this thread*


Who... me? *feigning innocence* My Little Pony - Friendship is Magic is totally awesome!! *-* I started watching because of friends. Join us, join the dark side!!! *attempts evil laughter but fails horribly*


----------



## Magic Mirror (May 20, 2011)

I've been thinking about what you guys have been posting in this thread, I've been taking the Keys2Cognition test several times to see how my mood affects the results, I've been watching the INTP and INFJ videos on Youtube, I've been observing my thinking and behavior in several situations, and...

I've come to the conclusion I'm an INTP. I'm a bit more social, extroverted and conventional than most other INTPs I've met (IRL and on the net), but deep down, I'm still an INTP.

I guess that growing up in a family of ISFJs (both my mum and dad are ISFJs, my dad a healthy one and my mum an unhealthy one) has been good practice for my Fe, and being aware of my type for such a long time has been a great way for me to grow out of the INTP box. Some people claim the MBTI makes you pigeonhole yourself, but from my experience, I can tell you it's the total opposite. I began growing out of the INTP box only _after_ realizing my type. Had I not been aware of my type and its differences compared to the other types, I would probably be a much more stereotypical INTP at the moment.

A couple of days ago I read a short, but incredibly insightful description of the cognitive functions at Keys2Cognition, and it kind of summed up everything I've been thinking about lately. Yes, I'm an INTP.


Some other key points that led me to this conclusion:


*I use Si wayyy more than Se.*

Si has always been an alien function for me, but after observing myself pretty closely, I've realized I actually use Si quite a lot - for a non-SJ type, anyway. Some examples:

Certain sensory stimuli, such as music or familiar smells, evoke really strong and vivid memories of the events and time periods associated with them. No, "memory" is a lame word: I actually see, feel, hear, touch, and smell it again - I live the events again in my head.

I'm really bad at adapting and reacting to sudden changes in my immediate physical environment. I can do it of course, but it's really stressful and draining. I feel everything is happening too fast. I prefer taking some time to process it all before making any decisions or taking action, as I don't trust my gut reactions in fast-paced physical situations. While doing something physical, I prefer doing the same thing over and over again, familiarizing myself with it.

I get really angry if something isn't where it's supposed to be. My home is a mess (two NTPs living in the same household, LOL) but the most important and most often used things have their certain places. The places may be weird - like a pile on the floor or a heap on my desk - but they're _organized_ piles and I get really upset if someone touches my stuff and messes up my mess. If something isn't where it's supposed to be, I get totally mad and pissed off because I hate looking for stuff that is lost because I don't know where to look for.


*Cognitive function tests:*

Every now and then, I've been retaking the Keys2Cognition test just to see how my mood affects the results. (I don't really trust the tests but I do trust the trends that emerge.) Some observations:

My perceiving functions are pretty stable but the judging functions fluctuate a lot, except for Te.

Ne and Ni are my strongest functions, always, no doubt. They're both equally strong (excellent use) and they're always stronger than the rest. Sometimes Ni is stronger, sometimes Ne, but overall, Ne seems to be a little bit stronger than Ni.

Se always shows up as unused. Si sometimes shows up as "low use" or "average use", depending on my mood. So I use Si more than Se.

Te is very consistently "low use". It's always my lowest ranking judging function, and from what I can tell about myself, this result is really accurate. Actually, I wouldn't mind having a little more Te.

Ti, Fi and Fe fluctuate wildly according to my mood. Sometimes Fi shows up stronger than Fe, and sometimes Fe is stronger than Fi, but Ti is always stronger than Te. Quite bafflingly, many times Fi has showed up stronger than Ti, and the test usually tells me I'm INFP. But I suspect it's happening because I'm in a "Fi mood". I'm currently concerned about my values and being true to myself and "finding myself", so it's no wonder my Fi is running rampant. Also, I may just be so used to using my Ti I don't even pay attention to it anymore.


*Ti peculiarities:*

Apparently my posts on this forum are showing some mad mad Ti! It's probably the function I'm most comfortable with.

While engaging in Se activities, I've noticed I filter _everything_ through my Ti. While engaged in some fun and exciting physical activity, I analyze every movement, every sensation, everything I see and hear and experience, with my Ti. I analyze my actions and make "theories" about everything I experience, trying to figure out how the physical experience "works". As a result, I'm in a very introverted mood while doing something physical. Maybe that's why I enjoy solitary walks, solitary bike rides, etc.


*Fe-dom people stress me out.*

But I love Fe-doms. Initially, we click really well and we rapidly reach mutual understanding, especially if we have similar interests. Two of my very best friends are ENFJ and ExFJ, and I get really nicely along with my ESFJ mother-in-law. But in very close relationships, some conflict arises because I feel the Fe-doms are really pushy, while the Fe-doms feel I'm cold and aloof.

If I spend too much time with my Fe friends, I feel I totally lose myself. I forget who I am and what I want, which feels really draining. As a result, I need a lot of time alone to recharge and to find out what I really want. This, in turn, makes the Fe friends feel angry and neglected or worried there's something wrong with me. Fortunately, I'm aware of the MBTI, so I've been able to explain I'm an introvert and simply need some time alone or I go crazy, and fortunately, they understand. And, of course, I understand them a little better as well, so I'm more aware of how my actions make them feel, and I'm getting better at showing them my love and appreciation.

Also, I sometimes get the feeling the Fe-doms are doing too many favors for me, which in turn makes me pressured to return the favors, and I hate doing that because when I give something, I always give just because I feel like giving. When I give, I give without expecting anything in return. If I feel the other person isn't giving me enough in return, I just stop giving, no big deal. But with my Fe friends, especially with the ENFJ friend, I've sometimes gotten the feeling that when she feels like she's not receiving enough in turn, she'll just give more and more in the hopes of getting something in return. As a result, I back down instead of showing her my appreciation (I just can't help it, it's an instinct - I run away), and she grows more and more bitter, and we've had some really nasty arguments because of that. But she's unhealthy anyway (long story), so that just adds to it. The other Fe friend seems more balanced, and we've been able to talk about our differences more openly, so things are going much more smoothly despite our differences. (Plus she's studying to be a psychologist and she loves analyzing me!)

Also, when I was still living with my ISFJ dad, we used to fight a lot. Or, no, we didn't really fight: he was just constantly nagging about everything, and as a result, I withdrew in my shell, which made him nag even more, which made me withdraw even more, and so on. When I moved out, our relationship got much better. Right now, our relationship is actually very pleasant and loving because we don't see each other too often, so we simply don't have any reasons to argue. We just see the positive sides of each other.

With my NT friends, I've never had such problems. I feel really comfortable around Thinking types anyway, because with them, I feel I don't have to bother with any social niceties. If someone is being blunt and direct with me, I like it, because it means I can freely be blunt and direct with them as well.


So. An INTP? Me? Yes. I suppose.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

One sort of simple way to identify your type is to figure out what your dominant function is. At that point, there are only two options for your second function. For example, if you were Ne dominant, the only remaining options would be ENTP (Ne-Ti) or ENFP (Ne-Fi). You can narrow it down pretty fast that way.

There's one thing I should note about Si - while it's often associated with a good memory/ability to experience things again, that's just a secondary consequence of it's main function. Si resembles Ni in many ways, but where Ni would be fitting data into abstract patterns, Si would be fitting that into concrete patterns... Si is basically the concrete cousin of Ni. I associate strong Si with a desire to do what worked in the past.

When you were contrasting yourself vs. your ENTP husband, about how he thinks out of the box and you try to understand the box, that sounds very much like INTJ to me. INTP is a possibility too. Have you tried my function test? Jungian Cognitive Function Quiz


----------



## Magic Mirror (May 20, 2011)

> I associate strong Si with a desire to do what worked in the past.


LOL, I associate doing what worked in the past with _common sense_. :tongue: Nah, seriously, I do see your point there. That's why SJ people seem to prefer doing things the way they've always been done, right?

Like I said, while doing something concrete and physical, I'm like that: when I've figured out a good way of doing something, I'll stick to it and rarely look for better ways of doing it, unless I'm really familiar with the task or tools. But while dealing with abstract things, ideas and thoughts, I'm the total opposite... though I do believe the world would be a better place if we listened to the lessons of the past!




> When you were contrasting yourself vs. your ENTP husband, about how he thinks out of the box and you try to understand the box, that sounds very much like INTJ to me. INTP is a possibility too. Have you tried my function test? Jungian Cognitive Function Quiz


Yep, I've taken the test a few times before, and have enjoyed it immensely. It usually suggests INFJ for me but the results vary wildly according to my mood. I took it again and these are my recent results:

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: ENTP
or Second Possibility: INFJ
or Third Possibility: INTP

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
*Ne - Ni - Ti - Fe - Te - Si - Fi - Se*

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.96
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.9
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||| 6.45
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||| 5.22
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||| 5.16
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||| 4.77
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||| 4.39
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||| 1.8

Yep... the functions turned out, again, as expected: Ne and Ni being my two highest functions, Se being the lowest, Si being somewhere in the low-ish range, and judging functions varying wildly.

The low Fi, compared to the Keys2Cognition test, surprised me. Which questions were intended to measure Fi? The ones about good and bad? If so, I'm not surprised, because I don't really think in terms of good and bad - it's all relative to me.

Thank you for the test, though! It's short, sweet, and fun to do. Even my ENTP hubby was capable of sitting still long enough to take the test... He even liked it! (He got ENTP, ENFJ, INFJ - his Fe was really high, probably because of our weekend visit at the religious in-laws. Your description of Fe basically summed up how we had to behave during our visit so we wouldn't end up arguing about religion.)


BTW, I've noticed another funny trend in my cognitive function test results, both this and the Keys2Cognition one - *Ne is usually my highest ranking function*, sometimes Ni. I used to be really, _really_ introverted when I was younger, but when I've become more confident, I've also become much more extroverted and social.


----------



## Branden (Dec 24, 2009)

Magic Mirror said:


> I've been thinking about what you guys have been posting in this thread, I've been taking the Keys2Cognition test several times to see how my mood affects the results, I've been watching the INTP and INFJ videos on Youtube, I've been observing my thinking and behavior in several situations, and...
> 
> I've come to the conclusion I'm an INTP. I'm a bit more social, extroverted and conventional than most other INTPs I've met (IRL and on the net), but deep down, I'm still an INTP.
> 
> ...


This is only my opinion, but I genuinely believe that cognitive function tests are a load of bull. In fact, I think they are much less accurate than the MBTI test itself. The problem is that people will always interpret their short and broad definitions of each function differently, and everybody will see a bit of themselves in a lot of them. I also don't believe that anyone has both Ni and Ne, despite what any internet tests claim (at least not consciously).

I will assert that different functions in your natural hierarchy may develop at different paces, such as Ti over Fe for an INFJ, depending on nurture and social influences. I have seen this in a lot of cases I have studied. Though even in that case that wouldn't change the natural preference (where are energy comes from). 

I am glad that you seem to have settled on a type though, even though I was thinking of asking more questions. : )


----------



## Magic Mirror (May 20, 2011)

Branden said:


> I am glad that you seem to have settled on a type though, even though I was thinking of asking more questions. : )


Ah, but feel free to ask the questions anyway! :laughing:


----------



## Magic Mirror (May 20, 2011)

*Erasinglines*, now that I've had some time to process what you wrote in this thread, I finally feel I can post some comments.

First of all, thank you for taking the time to go through INTP and INFJ type portraits! The parts you quoted and bolded do describe me very well, and it was interesting to see how someone else perceives me.

All in all, you inspired me to read through a few INTP, INFP and INFJ portraits, and I must say, the INTP profile still describes me better than INFP or INFJ. There are some things in the INTP profile that fit me when I was younger, but don't fit me anymore, but overall, it's still a fairly accurate description of myself. If someone wanted to really quickly get to know me and my main quirks, I'd just tell them to read this. There are some parts that don't describe me too well, or overemphasize the logical, rational thinking side, but it sometimes feels the author visited my head and wrote about me.

So, I reasoned, if I test as INxP, and if the INTP description is still the most accurate description of my personality, why on Earth would I consider being something else?


Cognitive functions confused me. Reading about the loops confused me. (It still does.) *Logic confused me*, because INFJ was a perfectly, beautifully logical option. Actually, it was a more beautiful option than INTP, because the logic behind me being INFJ was more complicated, elegant, and intricate. :crazy:

It seems like this confused you too, because at first you seemed pretty sure I'm an INTP, but when you read and thought about it a little more, you got confused too:



> So, taking in this new information, I'd have to say I'm torn again, possibly leaning towards the side of INFJ.


Yep. :crazy: BUT, I still consider it a valid possibility I might be a screwed-up INFJ, because this makes a lot of sense, too:



erasinglines said:


> If you had felt that there was no one to trust with your feelings, then I can see it entirely possible that this function might not be expressed as much as it is usually. And what's more interesting is that it's the combination of Ni and Fe that can trigger this process.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't know of any identified INFJs in my groups of friends, so it's hard for me to make comparisons like that. But when looking back through Branden's distinctions between Ni and Ne, I think I can certainly get a sense of the focus of Ni from you as well.





> And then there's also this article about The Many Faces of INFJ. It has a section about how INFJs can be confused with INTPs or INTJs:


I actually read the article while looking for a good, in-depth description of the INFJ type, and I even posted in that thread! I thought it was one of the best descriptions of INFJ, but uh, it was written by an INTP. Maybe that tells something about my type!

I managed to find my reply. Here's what I wrote:



Past ME said:


> If I'm an INFJ, I'm definitely a mix of the Academic and the Guru/False Guru. Add a lot of Method Acting for flavor, a healthy dose of the Cobra, and top it off with Gypsy King (I mean Queen), and you've got me nailed. I also used to be a little bit of a Revolutionary during my idealistic teenage years, but only a little.
> 
> When my Ti claims the dictatorship and my Fe submits, I'm so much an Academic everyone around me IRL and online would call me an NT. If I turn out to be an INFJ, it means I've spent most of my teenage years and early twenties in a Ni-Ti loop. My favorite hobbies were tweaking my Linux system, learning HTML/CSS, reading books about modern theoretical physics, and doing my math homework.
> 
> ...


So, I did find a lot of myself in the article. Ick! I'm beginning to get confused again. Everything would be fine if I didn't know a thing about cognitive functions, because in that case, I would be a pretty clear INTP.




> Either way, I read back through your previous posts and picked up on a few aspects which I understood at the time as Ne. The whole engagement with dominant-tertiary loops could be an extraverted intuitive engagement with these new patterns you've discovered and the implications that such patterns have on your own self-awareness. Another thing that might be Ne is the 'double speak' about things such as Tarot cards, where you can easily argue one side or the other.


Yes. This makes sense. But so does the following, even more so:



> However, the incident with the Tarot cards could also easily be introverted intuition if you *view the merits and weaknesses as inherent and simultaneously existing part of the nature of Tarot*. I often do this myself where *I hold seemingly paradoxical and irreconcilable characteristics as existing within a single entity*. For example, *I don't think that opposites exist on a spectrum where one cannot ever touch the other, and neither is it a continuum for me. I view them as being born from the same well or existence*, breathing the same life and air, and engaging in the same movements. When we feel extreme doubt, there is also extreme hope. *The existence of light and shadow exist in the same phenomenon and are inseparable from each other.*


Holy shite, you just elegantly described my philosophy in life! :shocked: I agree with everything, but especially the bolded parts made me want to scream "Yes! Yes! YES!"

This actually reminds me of Yin-Yang, or at least the way I understand the symbol. I've been attracted to the Yin-Yang symbol ever since I was little. At the age of about 12-14, I wanted a necklace with the Yin-Yang symbol, but I never told about it to my parents, because the Yin-Yang was of course regarded as the symbol of "false, wrong religion". These days of course, I'm free to enjoy the symbol as much as I please. :tongue:


So. I've labeled myself an INTP, but I still consider the possibility of INFJ. But, no matter which type I am, I know I need to develop my Fe even further, to become a more balanced person. Also, I really need to work on my Sensing. So, I expect to further grow out of the INTP stereotype.


BTW, just out of curiosity, I took a really interesting Jung test at Similarminds. The test measures not only your *actual* type, it also measures which type you'd *like to be* and which type you're *attracted to*. The results were so funny I asked my husband to take the test too, and when I saw his results and told him mine, we both laughed out loud! (It was really, really hard to get him sit still for long enough to answer 144 boring questions!)

My results: Actual type INTP, preferred type ENTJ, attracted to ENTP.
His results: Actual type ENTP, preferred type ENTP, attracted to INTP.

Hehe. :crazy:


----------



## Magic Mirror (May 20, 2011)

Urgh. While I'm happy to have a label again, the label "INTP" doesn't seem to describe me that well anymore.

I still fell like an INFJ sometimes. Eek!


----------

